# Looking for a club.



## jcdup (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi Norm

The clubs in Gauteng are:

Guthries – B Aurelle Medalie 011 728 4025
083 266 2984

West Rand Archery – N Herbert Maier 011 955 3136
082 568 4040

Mandeville Archery – B Dale Jaeger/
Jorge Amado
082 733 6695
083 263 8188

Marian College – B Gary Norton 083 297 6765

Marks Park “Morena” – B Konrad van Warmelo 011 726 1252

X-Factor – B Adriaan Engelbrecht 082 907 3090

Zoo Lake – B Dean McHendry 083 300 7572

Lenasia Archery Club – N Anver Bhyat 083 777 0022

X-Treme Archery Club – S Jan Herholdt 082 264 1642


The ones closest to you are probably
Guthries (Midrand), Zoo Lake, Mandeville (near Eastgate Shopping Center) & Marks Park.

Bowshops are:

Potshot Archery in Randburg
Archery Warehouse in Benoni
There are a number in Pretoria (Bowshop, Archer's Edge, Magnum, Beyfox)

Perhaps consider joining the local archery/bowhunting forums (www.bowhuntingforum.co.za & www.annchorpoint.co.za)

Cheers

Johann


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

Hi Norm,

When you come down our way it would be awesome if you could come shoot your bow with us at the Pietermaritzburg Archery Club as my guest...

Spatan:coctail:


----------



## maxluis (Dec 2, 2010)

Very Helpful Forum and quite an interesting topic as well !!!
Keep It Up !!

plrprivatelabelrights


----------



## normbates1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks all for the help, I'm really looking forward to the next 3 years.


----------

